# Jack Bauer returns May 5



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

"24: Live Another Day" set to premiere May 5...can't wait.

And, it just gets better with Yvonne Strahovski joining the cast!


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

jumped the shark long ago 

they gave up the "24" hour in real time gimmick -- 
driving around Los Angeles in much less time than the ticking clock should allow 

small nuclear bomb goes off in Los Angeles 
-- in real life marshal law would have been declared throughout the US -- but not in 24's Los Angeles -- life goes on as normal -- no riots, no looting 

Jack gets kidnapped by the Chinese and held prisoner for 2 years - the only sign of torture ... 
a little scar on the back of his hand 
he's in perfect health in less than 12 hours after being released 

oh, and Tony 
he's dead, he's alive, he's a traitor 

and I will NEVER forgive Jack for killing Curtis


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

jamesl said:


> jumped the shark long ago


So you'll be watching then?

Greg


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

OK, this is too funny.



> Fox is giving "American Idol" launchpads to two other midseason series, family comedy "*Surviving Jack*" and gritty cop drama "Gang Related."


So Keifer's doing two series this season? 

Greg


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

gchance said:


> So you'll be watching then?
> 
> Greg


I know I will be...


----------



## Numb And Number2 (Jan 13, 2009)

jamesl said:


> I will NEVER forgive Jack for killing Curtis


Jack forgives you.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I had no idea they were rebooting the series completely (explains why I'm seeing 24 reruns all over TV lately). I really think this is an unnecessary reboot, but not surprising. And yet, I'll be watching!!


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Bierboy said:


> "24: Live Another Day" set to premiere May 5...can't wait.
> 
> And, it just gets better with Yvonne Strahovski joining the cast!


Does that mean she'll be dragging Dexter's kid along with her?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

mr.unnatural said:


> Does that mean she'll be dragging Dexter's kid along with her?


Maybe Chuck will join CTU


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Will each one hour episode contain one hour of events or two?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> I had no idea they were rebooting the series completely (explains why I'm seeing 24 reruns all over TV lately). I really think this is an unnecessary reboot, but not surprising. And yet, I'll be watching!!


They're not rebooting the series (as the term is used on TV and in movies these days). "Reboot" these days means starting the series or franchise over from the beginning, with new cast and new creatives, and with the freedom to reinvent some or much of the story elements of the show while keeping the rough framework the same. This 24 miniseries will continue on from the end of 24.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

I'll be watching.

This reminds me that I still haven't finished the last season. I should try to get on that before May.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

aadam101 said:


> Will each one hour episode contain one hour of events or two?


I heard there are 12 episodes so I believe 1show=2hours of real time.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I'll watch but I'll only have one foot on the bandwagon.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

pmyers said:


> I heard there are 12 episodes so I believe 1show=2hours of real time.


I don't think so. From what I've heard, each show is still real time and the whole season takes place over one day but that they will skip time between episodes periodically. So maybe Jack can take a 2 hour flight somewhere between episodes and the show will pick up at that point when he lands.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> They're not rebooting the series (as the term is used on TV and in movies these days). "Reboot" these days means starting the series or franchise over from the beginning, with new cast and new creatives, and with the freedom to reinvent some or much of the story elements of the show while keeping the rough framework the same. This 24 miniseries will continue on from the end of 24.


Well then continue the series. The last 2 or 3 seasons were excruciatingly bad. I guess ratings wise they were hits, so they are going back to the well I suppose. I'll watch, but it might have a short leash this time around. I don't miss it really. Like so many shows it had run it's course.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I'm excited. Even when it was bad, I still found the show to be entertaining.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

The word is "revival". 

Greg


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

NYHeel said:


> I don't think so. From what I've heard, each show is still real time and the whole season takes place over one day but that they will skip time between episodes periodically. So maybe Jack can take a 2 hour flight somewhere between episodes and the show will pick up at that point when he lands.


Jack finally has time to use the bathroom!!!!


----------



## Balzer (Nov 12, 2006)

I will be watching. Definitely.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> ...The last 2 or 3 seasons were excruciatingly bad.....


That may be your opinion, but that's really an extreme one. I found the later seasons not as good, but to call them "excruciatingly bad" is really stretching it.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> That may be your opinion, but that's really an extreme one. I found the later seasons not as good, but to call them "excruciatingly bad" is really stretching it.


OK, *In my opinion* they were excruciatingly bad. Better now?

*In my opinion* "not as good" is an understatement. It was a show I watched every season of, but by those last couple of seasons, it was no longer "must" watch. The level of unbelievability (granted never a strong suit of this show) was equivalent to Under the Dome and The Following.


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> OK, *In my opinion* they were excruciatingly bad. Better now?
> 
> *In my opinion* "not as good" is an understatement. It was a show I watched every season of, but by those last couple of seasons, it was no longer "must" watch. The level of unbelievability (granted never a strong suit of this show) was equivalent to Under the Dome and The Following.


I'm with you. In fact, the decline really started in earnest in Season 4.

_In just 24 hours..._


Spoiler



The kidnapping and planned broadcast of the execution of the Secretary of Defense.
Nuclear power plants across America are sent into a forced meltdown. (This also required a coordinated train crash to steal the device that controls all of the nuclear power plants).
Terrorists steal a stealth fighter to shoot down Air Force One.
Jack and Marwan scramble to get ahold of the nuclear football.
The terrorists steal and launch a nuclear missile.


Um, yeah...


----------



## ihatecable (Apr 16, 2003)

I'll only watch it if Chloe O'Brian is there,lol


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Not only do I enjoy the show, but it's a pretty darn fun pinball machine as well ...


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

jamesl said:


> jumped the shark long ago
> 
> they gave up the "24" hour in real time gimmick --
> driving around Los Angeles in much less time than the ticking clock should allow
> ...


Well, in real life it'd be martial law.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

DougF said:


> I'll be watching.
> 
> This reminds me that I still haven't finished the last season. I should try to get on that before May.


You and me both. Hope there's still a working VCR around here.

I was just so put off by "Starbuck" 's character (and the huge plot hole of them not seeming to have actually done a thorough background check on her) that I kind of never got around to forcing myself through it after the first few hours.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I haven't watched 24 for a few seasons. Part of what attracted me to the series at the beginning was the hook of "all events occur in real time." Unfortunately, the show fairly quickly threw that concept out the window. I hung on for a few seasons, but after a while, the show gave in to more and more ludicrous plotlines, and I gave up.

As much as I'd like to watch this series for Yvonne, I doubt I will.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

I am hoping that a 12 episode arc allows for tighter writing similar to cable. One where the whole arc is known in advance vs the writers room making up stuff as they go.


----------



## Numb And Number2 (Jan 13, 2009)

MacThor said:


> Um, yeah..


Guy in a hole entering numbers into a Univac. Ahem, sure thing..

Spunky proto-Fluke frets about her neighbor's mother's romance with her insane boss and a TV newscast airs all by itself. Phttttt, happens every day..


----------



## Numb And Number2 (Jan 13, 2009)

I just finished re watching all 8 seasons marathon style. Left me wishing there was a ninth season. Got my wish  Great, great, seminally great, show!


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

zalusky said:


> I am hoping that a 12 episode arc allows for tighter writing similar to cable. One where the whole arc is known in advance vs the writers room making up stuff as they go.


That was always one of the things 24 did, was just write for 12 episodes. Around the 12th (give or take) a second plot would usually take hold. At very least, a second part of the big bad's "plan".

Greg


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> And, it just gets better with Yvonne Strahovski joining the cast!


And she'll be kidnapped in 10..9..8................


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> OK, *In my opinion* they were excruciatingly bad. Better now?
> 
> *In my opinion* "not as good" is an understatement. It was a show I watched every season of, but by those last couple of seasons, it was no longer "must" watch. The level of unbelievability (granted never a strong suit of this show) was equivalent to Under the Dome and The Following.


I think the biggest problem was that the season was too long. You need a ton of stuff to happen over the course of a season and it gets ridiculous when you realize it's all 1 day.

My brother used to say that show would be much better if it was called 16. I agree and think a 12 episode season has the potential to really work for a show like this. This is probably where they should have been all along.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Wondering how important it'll be to watch the last 2 seasons of the original series before watching this. Hoping the answer is "not very." Because, as a wise man once said, "WE'RE RUNNING OUT OF TIME!"


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

NYHeel said:


> I think the biggest problem was that the season was too long. You need a ton of stuff to happen over the course of a season and it gets ridiculous when you realize it's all 1 day.
> 
> My brother used to say that show would be much better if it was called 16. I agree and think a 12 episode season has the potential to really work for a show like this. This is probably where they should have been all along.


I always felt the same way, and as I watched it weekly, and not binge, I lost the continuity between the hours and many times forgot it was the same day. I wonder if you binged this if the continuity is there.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

I think I'm going to start from the beginning... looks like plenty of time to watch 1 or 2 episodes per day


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> And, it just gets better with Yvonne Strahovski joining the cast!


:up::up::up:


----------



## PacMan3000 (Sep 23, 2003)

What do you guys think about the format of the upcoming season? Do you like that they are essentially condensing 24 hours into 12 episodes, or do you prefer they had kept the real time format, and simply had the season take place over the course of 12 hours in a day?

I think I prefer the latter actually, because otherwise, won't this just be like any other show? The episode = one hour format is what made the show special to begin with.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

PacMan3000 said:


> What do you guys think about the format of the upcoming season? Do you like that they are essentially condensing 24 hours into 12 episodes, or do you prefer they had kept the real time format, and simply had the season take place over the course of 12 hours in a day?
> 
> I think I prefer the latter actually, because otherwise, won't this just be like any other show? The episode = one hour format is what made the show special to begin with.


They haven't really followed the "real time" hook since season one, if you ask me, so I'm not all that bothered by them further compressing it.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> They haven't really followed the "real time" hook since season one, if you ask me, so I'm not all that bothered by them further compressing it.


Which is why they removed the "Events Occur in Realtime" after S1. That said, it's sort of a loose following of time, they adhere to it until they don't.

That said, they really haven't said what their specific format will be. Two hours per episode? An hour per episode with a 6-hour break somewhere? They could really do anything there.

I'm also wondering if they might follow the format of the proposed theatrical film. I seem to recall when they were talking about a film way back when, that they were going to do the first hour or hour and a half structured like a regular film, with the last half hour in realtime. They might go with that format on either a per-episode basis, or with the last 3 or 4.

Greg


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

I just started watching Season 7, which I had never watched before. Jack (or is it Keifer Sutherland out of character?) says "events occur in real time" before the first episode of the season, but not before every episode.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Events might no occur in real-life real time, but there was still a time construct to the show - the clock ticked at every break and it wasn't just to let us know what time it was. I would also have preferred they just do 12 hour and keep the real time aspect.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

aindik said:


> I just started watching Season 7, which I had never watched before. Jack (or is it Keifer Sutherland out of character?) says "events occur in real time" before the first episode of the season, but not before every episode.


He said it on the first episode of Day Eight as well.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

I loved the real-time concept, where the characters were still doing things while we weren't watching. What could be interesting would be to have the clock ticking and characters doing things in the hours before and after it aired... of course, then it wouldn't be 24, it'd be like, 600. 

Greg


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

gchance said:


> I loved the real-time concept, where the characters were still doing things while we weren't watching. What could be interesting would be to have the clock ticking and characters doing things in the hours before and after it aired... of course, then it wouldn't be 24, it'd be like, 600.
> 
> Greg


I wished that they would have, prior to each season of the show, sat down and created a full timeline of the season. It doesn't seem that hard, and I don't know why they never seem to have done it.

They just have to set the milestones for each character (i.e. when the writers know that a particular character has to be in a particular place for a story element to occur), factor in elements like semi-realistic travel time, and stagger the milestones so there are always story elements happening (e.g. have a milestone for Chloe that happens when Jack is traveling to or from a location). That way, you can do the neat double/triple box things to transition from one storyline to another.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> "24: Live Another Day" set to premiere May 5...can't wait.
> 
> And, it just gets better with Yvonne Strahovski joining the cast!


SWeet!!! I didn't expect this to show up until Summer. May 2nd is certainly a nice surprise.

I am really looking forward to watching 24. This is actually better than the theatrical movie they had originally planned on making.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> I haven't watched 24 for a few seasons. Part of what attracted me to the series at the beginning was the hook of "all events occur in real time." Unfortunately, the show fairly quickly threw that concept out the window. I hung on for a few seasons, but after a while, the show gave in to more and more ludicrous plotlines, and I gave up.
> 
> As much as I'd like to watch this series for Yvonne, I doubt I will.


To really show it in real time would have been crazy. We would have watched him sitting in traffic half the time when they were supposed to be in the DC area.

The one thing I remember about the show was the first season and the white Box truck. We had the Sniper killings here in the DC area during the first season and they erroneously thought they were using a white box truck to shoot from.

On the show, the white Box truck just disappeared and was never mentioned again after they started looking for one in real life in the DC area. Of course in the end the Snipers were not using a box truck and everyone had been looking for the wrong type of vehicle.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Proceed at your own risk...this is a brief plot synopsis with a video trailer from the first of the 12 eps...http://insidetv.ew.com/2014/03/09/24-live-another-day-promo/?hpt=hp_t3


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

I'm in the middle of watching Season 8. 14 episodes left. 

DAMMIT. I'M RUNNING OUT OF TIME.

Pretty sure that during this season Jack got from Queens to the UN in 15 minutes during rush hour. 

Also, between the end of an episode and the first 3 seconds of the next one, a dude drew a schematic of an entire circuit on a wall.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

I just finished season 8 yesterday. Coincidentally, today Fox posted a trailer.

Obviously it's a trailer. Don't watch it if you don't like the kinds of spoilers you see in trailers.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

aindik said:


> I'm in the middle of watching Season 8. 14 episodes left. DAMMIT. I'M RUNNING OUT OF TIME. Pretty sure that during this season Jack got from Queens to the UN in 15 minutes during rush hour. Also, between the end of an episode and the first 3 seconds of the next one, a dude drew a schematic of an entire circuit on a wall.


If you're watching on Netflix, you have less time that you think. Netflix loses the rights to stream 24 on April 1.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

morac said:


> If you're watching on Netflix, you have less time that you think. Netflix loses the rights to stream 24 on April 1.


WHo gets streaming rights next?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> WHo gets streaming rights next?


Not sure. I think Amazon still has them.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

morac said:


> If you're watching on Netflix, you have less time that you think. Netflix loses the rights to stream 24 on April 1.


In my next post I mentioned I finished. 

I was watching via a combination of ripped Netflix BluRays (deleting the rip when I send the disc back) and Amazon Prime. Sometimes both at the same time.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I see Fox has been ramping up advertising for the new, 12 episode, season. I know I am really looking forward to it. I hope it does well so they can consider doing more new seasons.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

We should start a pool to see who can guess how many times Jack yells "Drop your weapon!" 

We can start a secondary pool to determine how many of Jack's friends he kills over the course of the show. I think he's offed more good guys than bad over the entire series.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

mr.unnatural said:


> We should start a pool to see who can guess how many times Jack yells "Drop your weapon!"


We should start a drinking game. 
Take a drink anytime Jack says "DAMMIT".


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

steve614 said:


> We should start a drinking game.
> Take a drink anytime Jack says "DAMMIT".


That could end up in numerous cases of alcohol poisoning.


----------



## Numb And Number2 (Jan 13, 2009)

mr.unnatural said:


> We should start a pool to see who can guess how many times Jack yells "Drop your weapon!"
> 
> We can start a secondary pool to determine how many of Jack's friends he kills over the course of the show. I think he's offed more good guys than bad over the entire series.


DO IT NOW !!​


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

WARNING: There are plot spoilers in this interview with "Chloe" (Mary Lynn Rajskub). No major giveaways...just some general direction.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I guess I might finally be close enough to the Premiere date to set up a Season Pass?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I tried, and all I found was "24: Live Another Day....Jack is Back". It's a "sneak peek of the upcoming series including interviews and previously unseen footage." It airs 4/26, 5/3 and 5/4...


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> I tried, and all I found was "24: Live Another Day....Jack is Back". It's a "sneak peek of the upcoming series including interviews and previously unseen footage." It airs 4/26, 5/3 and 5/4...


I found that too and recorded it but haven't watched it yet. I still can't set up an SP for 24 though. I checked a few minutes ago and my guide only goes to 7:30PM on May 5th. So I guess I should be able to see the 8PM time slot later today and be able to setup the SP.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I just finished watching "24: Live Another Day....Jack is Back".

Now I'm even more looking forward to watching "24: Live Another Day"


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

I watched the first few seasons than drifted away. Opinions on whether I can jump in on this one or do I need to catch the middle?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Robin said:


> I watched the first few seasons than drifted away. Opinions on whether I can jump in on this one or do I need to catch the middle?


From what hey said in the special I watched today. They said people could just jump right in and be entertained without having watched it before.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Robin said:


> I watched the first few seasons than drifted away. Opinions on whether I can jump in on this one or do I need to catch the middle?


I think you should have sufficient background knowing who the major players are. Just know that the POTUS in the upcoming season was in a previous season as the Secretary of Defense and that at the end of the last season, Jack was basically considered a fugitive. Here is a brief summary of last season...


> The signing of an important treaty between the US and the IRK is about to take place at the UN.[11] Kamistani terrorists, resentful of America and disappointed at Hassan's willingness to concede their attempts at developing nuclear weapons, choose this day to attempt to assassinate the Kamistani president, Omar Hassan. The assassination attempt is initially led by Hassan's brother Farhad.
> 
> CTU learns from the rescue of Hassan that terrorists have a plan to acquire nuclear rods from the Russian mob. With the help of Renee Walker, Jack forces the cooperation of Sergei Bazhaev's mob family. The nuclear rods are given to Samir Mehran, who plans to make a dirty bomb on American soil. Hassan's head of security, Tarin Faroush is revealed to be a part of Mehran's group and they present an ultimatum to Taylor's government - she must hand over Hassan for execution or the bomb will be detonated.
> 
> ...


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

:up: thanks


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

For SP purposes, the new show is called _24: Live Another Day_ (not just _24_).

The DirecTV guide data does have the new show now, so I did set my SP tonight. I think they actually go out 14 days rather than just 10 though?

At any rate, it should start showing up so SPs can be set!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I found the last couple seasons of 24 to be extremely tedious and I was very glad when it finally ended. But I'm sure I won't be able to resist recording/watching this new iteration. The fact that it's only 12 episodes definitely helps.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

One thing I've always told people about 24 is that while it's serialized, each season is more or less self contained. While having seen previous seasons helps a little (from a motivational point of view), you can come in at the beginning of any given season new and be perfectly fine.

If you notice from the previews



Spoiler



Benjamin Bratt is staring at his screens, saying, "It's Bauer." I fully expect them not to show Jack until a little while in, introducing him via Bratt.



Don't forget, we haven't seen 24 in however many years, I'm sure they'll give us a bit of background and catchup for those who haven't taken the time.

Greg


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

On the preview show they mentioned that the show will still cover a 24 hour period and that each episode will still cover just one hour. They may skip one or more hours of time in between episodes while other episodes will play out back to back time wise.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

WhiskeyTango said:


> On the preview show they mentioned that the show will still cover a 24 hour period and that each episode will still cover just one hour. They may skip one or more hours of time in between episodes while other episodes will play out back to back time wise.


I think they're setting up a return to the US for Jack. They'll need a 6 hour break or so.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Well it's showing up now in my program guide but won't allow me to set up an SP. I can record the single ep but can't set up the SP. Weird...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> Well it's showing up now in my program guide but won't allow me to set up an SP. I can record the single ep but can't set up the SP. Weird...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I had that issue yesterday. But just now I was able to setup a season pass for it. It gets the top spot on my SP list.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> Well it's showing up now in my program guide but won't allow me to set up an SP. I can record the single ep but can't set up the SP. Weird...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Often the first time a show appears in the guide, you can record the show but not create an SP. Wait 24 hours (for another update) and you can set the SP. Happens all the time.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Another reason I like my DirecTV DVRs - you can actually set a season pass BEFORE a show appears in the program guide. I think I was able to set an SP for _Turn_ sometime back in February? Allows me to set it once they start advertising a show so I don't forget waiting for it to show up in my program guide.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

JLucPicard said:


> Another reason I like my DirecTV DVRs - you can actually set a season pass BEFORE a show appears in the program guide. I think I was able to set an SP for _Turn_ sometime back in February? Allows me to set it once they start advertising a show so I don't forget waiting for it to show up in my program guide.


You can always do wishlists on a TiVo any time.

Anyway, I set my SP last night. They're doing 2 of the 12 hours on the first night? I wonder how many more 2 hour nights they'll do. I hope we don't get multi hour episodes on the same night with a time jump in between the two hours. That would be kind of lame.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

astrohip said:


> Often the first time a show appears in the guide, you can record the show but not create an SP. Wait 24 hours (for another update) and you can set the SP. Happens all the time.


Hmmm....I don't recall that happening before. But, then, I'm not usually chomping at the bit to set up an SP for a show.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

Bierboy said:


> Hmmm....I don't recall that happening before. But, then, I'm not usually chomping at the bit to set up an SP for a show.


I HAVE seen this before, and last night I, too, was only able to get the first 2 hour show. I did not see if I could get the SP today. Last I checked Tivo.com does not even show it yet!


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

When I searched for 24: Live Another Day, I couldn't create a season pass from the search result. I could create one from the guide.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

The first day I saw it in the guide, I couldn't create a SP for it so I put a perimeter around it instead.

Somehow it slipped through. DAMMIT!


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

aindik said:


> You can always do wishlists on a TiVo any time.


Yes, I realize that. If I'm watching a program (_Justified_, for instance) and see a commercial for _Turn_, even though it's still a couple of months from airing, if I do a search for _Turn_, it will have a result for the show with a "showing" that reads "Coming Soon" and the upcoming air date and it allows me to set the SP off of that result. :up: No need for a Wish List.

Just sayin'. :shrug:


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

JLucPicard said:


> Another reason I like my DirecTV DVRs - you can actually set a season pass BEFORE a show appears in the program guide. I think I was able to set an SP for _Turn_ sometime back in February? Allows me to set it once they start advertising a show so I don't forget waiting for it to show up in my program guide.


How do you set it up before its in the guide?


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Do a Search for the title of the show. On the right, it will show the title you're looking for. Select on that and , maybe "Other Showings" or something, but somewhere there it will show "Coming Soon", usually with the upcoming air date, I believe. Entering on that entry will allow you to record the series. Something along that line. I'm at work and just going from memory.

You can set it before the program shows up in the guide, but there is still a limitation on how long before the airing that option shows up.

Again, I am doing this on the HR2x series of DirecTV DVRs. Not sure about their other equipment.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

OK, tivo.com now shows it and lets us enter an SP, but then says there is an error and to try again!


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I was able to set an SP yesterday on my TiVo HD from the search results with no problems... so it's not endemic to all TiVos...


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

Interesting.

According to the guide in my DirecTV DVR, the first show title is Day 9, then the time, which is one hour, then another episode right after. The last season was day 8, so they are definitely continuing. I guess I expect it to have just started over. Wrong again.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

It never entered my mind that they would "start over". Why would they? Same show, same characters, same network, same universe. Nothing was rebooted.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

It is a different Country this time.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> It is a different Country this time.


That's been done too. The 24 Redemption movie took place in Africa, I believe.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

morac said:


> .
> 
> That's been done too. The 24 Redemption movie took place in Africa, I believe.


I forgot about that. But I think this is the first time they shot entirely on location in another country.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

scooterboy said:


> It never entered my mind that they would "start over". Why would they? Same show, same characters, same network, same universe. Nothing was rebooted.


I thought that they would start over because the show isn't "24" it's "24: Live Another Day". I was just a little surprised that they are calling it day 9.


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

It never dawned on me that they would start over either.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

More good stuff about the re-boot from Yvonne S.... mild spoilers...


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

Did any of you see Letterman last night? Kiefer Sutherland was on and he said that this WILL be the last in the series. They felt that a few things needed to be resolved before the show finally ended! He also explained where his first name came from and what it meant.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

MPSAN said:


> Did any of you see Letterman last night? Kiefer Sutherland was on and he said that this WILL be the last in the series. They felt that a few things needed to be resolved before the show finally ended! He also explained where his first name came from and what it meant.







Not much about 24.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

MPSAN said:


> Did any of you see Letterman last night? Kiefer Sutherland was on and he said that this WILL be the last in the series. They felt that a few things needed to be resolved before the show finally ended! He also explained where his first name came from and what it meant.


If it's a commercial success, they'll figure out a way to bring it back, yet again.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Church AV Guy said:


> If it's a commercial success, they'll figure out a way to bring it back, yet again.


I bet it does well, at least for a few episodes. Funny, when they announced this, I was lukewarm about it. I figured I'd watch, but it really was a sequel that didn't need to be made. But now that it's close, I'm really kind of exited about it. Part of that is finding out that Yvonne S. is part of the cast (loved her in Chuck). But I like some of the other things I've read about the plot and who's in it.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> More good stuff about the re-boot from Yvonne S.... mild spoilers...


How is a continuation of the same story a reboot?

Greg


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

gchance said:


> How is a continuation of the same story a reboot?
> 
> Greg


What "same story"? Please explain...


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

man !!

It continues the story of Jack Bauer at some point after the last season ended.

A reboot is when the story parameters are remade by a different group or completely reset in some way.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

JohnB1000 said:


> man !!
> 
> It continues the story of Jack Bauer at some point after the last season ended.
> 
> A reboot is when the story parameters are remade by a different group or completely reset in some way.


You could look at it like a computer. When you reboot your computer, the whole machine doesn't start over with a clean OS and different software. Same with this "reboot" They turned the story off for awhile and restarted the story again where it left off after it went away. Hence, the reboot.

And yeah, I know the term reboot when it comes to TV is different.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

JohnB1000 said:


> ...A reboot is when the story parameters are remade by a different group or completely reset in some way.


Says who? This is a totally different story set within the same show with some of the same actors...that's all. But I'm not gonna get dragged into a semantics war....


----------



## Goober96 (Jun 28, 2005)

Bierboy said:


> Says who? This is a totally different story set within the same show with some of the same actors...that's all. But I'm not gonna get dragged into a semantics war....


So every season of "24" was a reboot from the last using this definition.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

I envision the series starting off with Jack pointing his gun at the viewer and yelling "DROP YOUR REMOTE!!!!"


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> .... But I'm not gonna get dragged into a semantics war....


LOL, that's hilarious.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> Says who? This is a totally different story set within the same show with some of the same actors...that's all. But I'm not gonna get dragged into a semantics war....





Goober96 said:


> So every season of "24" was a reboot from the last using this definition.


For that matter, every episode is a reboot by that definition.

It's not a reboot. A sequel perhaps, since it's many years later and has a subtitle (so that when it comes time for awards season, FOX will be able to submit it as a "miniseries" the way FX does with American Horror Story).

Greg


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I enjoyed the two hour Premiere tonight.

Jack is back!!!!


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> Says who? This is a totally different story set within the same show with some of the same actors...that's all. But I'm not gonna get dragged into a semantics war....


The Internet is amazing...


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

Should have called it 24: Game of Drones


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Please remember, no spoilers in this thread. Please start an episode thread for discussion of tonight's episodes. Thanks!


----------

